# Sore front above hoof



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

On the front of my mule legs (just the two front) she is tender just above the hoof line? Any idea what could cause this? I tied her out today and gave her a good scrub there and she definately did not want me touching her right leg just above the hoof line. She would allow it but if I would press there she would jerk it back like it hurt. I started a new thread from the sweat on mule thread since I can identify some pain. Last time we went riding was Tuesday for about an hour. I haven't ridden her much since it has been so hot. She is not "off" in her movements as far as I can tell and she troted around the pasture before she allowed herself to be caught. Mainly just being silly.

I am stumped and worried it could be lamintis


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Is the pain on her coronary band? Just above the hoof but below the hair line? It could be several things but laminitis is highly unlikely. It could be a bruise from striking the area on something or it could be an abcess that is getting ready to pop through the coronary band. The band is a much softer area and it's easier for an abcess to work it's way through rather than the harder shell of the hoof. If you soak her foot in epsom salt it will help if it's either problem.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> Is the pain on her coronary band? Just above the hoof but below the hair line? It could be several things but laminitis is highly unlikely. It could be a bruise from striking the area on something or it could be an abcess that is getting ready to pop through the coronary band. The band is a much softer area and it's easier for an abcess to work it's way through rather than the harder shell of the hoof. If you soak her foot in epsom salt it will help if it's either problem.


Seems to be in her hair on both her feet but definately more sore on the right one. She has been itching it with her mouth like chewing on it and she has made a raw spot but furthur up her leg on the knee. I have seen her biting the area ever since we went for a ride in the woods and I was wondering if something was biting her whe nwe were riding. I remembered that she was itching it when we were coming home when I stopped her to let a person who was walking move out of the way. It just seems odd that it is both her front feet. On the left foot I noticed a pimple like spot but it wasn't tender. In my other thread I said it appeared oily almost in that area. i thought it was sweat at the time and thought that odd also.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Maybe some kind of mite, flea, chiggers or ticks? I'm in southern IN and I know I can walk through my pasture and get ate up with something. Itches like crazy although you can't see any bugs. Small bumps, doesn't get larger when you scratch it like a mosquito bite, nor is it anything like poison ivy or oak. Neighbors talk about turkey mites or turkey ticks but research on the internet has never brought up anything conclusive.

I have 1 horse out of the 12 that seems sensitive to whatever it is too. Sounds much like what you're describing and his lower legs will even swell a little (all 4 legs for him). The oily stuff is probably oozing serum at least it is on my gelding. Spraying his lower legs with the purple stuff (Blu-Kote, Wound Kote are 2 of the names I can think of by different manufacturers) works for him and will stick to him long enough that I only have to spray him every other day. Fly spray that says it will kill ticks/lice also works but your mule walking through wet grass will wash it off in a hurry.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Oops, I assumed the two posts were totally separate because you started another one. In that case, it could be something insect like Teej stated or a plant irritant. Since she's itching further up her leg (indicating it might be spreading) I'd have the Vet out. It may be nothing but a mild skin irritation and a round of prednisone will clear it up.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Could be an abscess trying to get out. 

Had an Rescue Icelandic mare that I got a few years ago, and she had an abscess blow out in that area.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

She might be graveled. Although that is usually further back on the hoof, it is possible to have it right in front.

Me, I'd soak the foot in some hot Epsom salt solution. Couldn't hurt.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

oregon woodsmok said:


> She might be graveled. Although that is usually further back on the hoof, it is possible to have it right in front.
> 
> 
> Me, I'd soak the foot in some hot Epsom salt solution. Couldn't hurt.



I have never heard that term What is it?

She now has some weepy sores on the right leg just above the hoof line. Like it is poison ivy or oak( that look to it). Is there anything (med wise) I can put on it?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

starjj said:


> I have never heard that term What is it?
> 
> She now has some weepy sores on the right leg just above the hoof line. Like it is poison ivy or oak( that look to it). Is there anything (med wise) I can put on it?



Gravel is another term for an abscess. 

I'd never heard of a horse reacting to poison ivy or oak so I googled it, according to an article in The Horse, they don't. Here's the article: The Horse | Can Horses React to Poison Ivy and Poison Oak?

I'd have a Vet check it out.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I did the soak with ebsom salts thing. She enjoyed it and I spent the time giving her a nice massage while her foot was in the bucket. Right afterwards she went out in the pasture and was itching it with her mouth again and I noticed tonight it is weeping. She also has it on the left front but not nearly as pronounced and the bumps aren't as large and the leg is not tender like the right one. I went to town and got some stuff that says it is good for what they call summer itch also for lice and other fungus. I will see how that goes. The meds also says it relives the itch so maybe if she quits irritating it that will help also. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

This is unconventional but plantain (the weed - grows everywhere) is very soothing and healing to human skin. We use it for any bite, itch or scrape, it works better than any commercial itch cream and it has properties that help skin healing tremendously. I'd pick a bunch and mash it up somehow to get it juicy and rub it in well 2 or 3 times a day. It should make her feel better immediately. The itch relief is immediate and lasts a long time.

Google images for broadleaf plantain and buckthorn plantain - 2 versions that both work and I'll guarantee you have it growing somewhere close.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Graveled is when a tiny rock works its way up the white line and breaks out in an abscess at the very top of the hoof. It's usually back on the bulb. When the abscess breaks open, you will find the rock.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

How's your mule, starjj?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Graveled is when a tiny rock works its way up the white line and breaks out in an abscess at the very top of the hoof. It's usually back on the bulb. When the abscess breaks open, you will find the rock.


The rock will work its way out at the hairline. Sometimes you can see the entry point in the hoof bottom. Use your hoof knife and clean along the white line, just back of the hoof wall. I'll bet you have a blackened opening where the rock started working its way up. 
Strange to be both feet. Perhaps you ran her on gravel or somewhere different, a month ago?


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> How's your mule, starjj?


Thank so much for asking. Just moved her to another pasture and wanted to look at the leg before answering. It beats me what it was. I can only think it was some plant she was sensitive to there we went through on the mountain ride since I had never been there before. The spray for lice and summer itch seems to work as it has dried up. She still has a bit of dry skin flaking off but she is no longer oozing or raw there. I took the brush tonight and brush the flakes off and while she does not appreciate the spray she is sooooo gentle no matter what I do she tolerates it. If anyone had to get the perfect mule it was me thank goodness. I had been without a full time equine for over 15 years and never had a mule before. Makes you really appreciate getting a good one. Now MY posion ivy or whatever it is that I got Monday tramping through the woods with the fence guy is anotehr story LOL.


----------



## KOHL HAWKE (May 8, 2010)

Is her hoof wall Jammed?


----------

